# Zero sewing experience-what to buy?



## emandeli (Jan 28, 2010)

Please help me. I have zero sewing experience except a little by hand and what I did almost twenty years ago in home ec classes , lol. I dream of being able to sew things I like. Simple things but I still need to learn how to do it.

Here is my dilemma. At Costco here in Canada, they had a sewing machine on sale for $180 cnd. I think it was a Brother something or other, but you picked your type of stitch on the front (?). So now I see that things are working towards a more computerized type of machine. I know this wouldn't be alife long sewing machine but might be reasonable to save for. It would include no lessons although and it might end up sitting if I can't figure things out.

Or, at a local sewing store (20 mins drive) they have machines: husqvarna (sp) and viking. I am not sure their price range for a starter machine as I am looking online. Another store has babylock machines and a starter machine goes for about $300 dollars (but has long warranty). Buying a bit more expensive machine from a store gets you free lessons. They don't expand on what lessons online but both stores say if you buy a machine in store-then you get free lessons with it. 

So, how to proceed? What to check out? What to ask?


I appreciate any advice I can get on this , thank you!!!

E.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you have a fabric store such as Hancock or JoAnn's in your area, call them and see if they have sewing lessons and how much. That will give you an option of a place to learn.

Then - my good machines come from sewing machine stores, not Walmart, Costco or the like, I do have one Brother I bought at Hancocks for fun. And for the type and price of machine it does fine. 

Now mechanical machines are still here and many times can be more heavy duty than some computer machines, and they are a bit more noisy- in general.
The computer machines usually are more expensive, but the prices seem to be coming down for the features offered. The computer machines are fun due to the number of stitches that can be available.

But, I've been sewing for about 40 + years, and used various machines ... I find that there are about half dozen stitches you'll use 90% of the time, and the others are for decoration and special uses. This is for garment sewing. And you'll need one that makes a nice buttonhole if planning on garment sewing.

Also, getting a good reconditioned or new machine at a sewing machine store should give, or offer for purchase sewing lessons or be able to give you the name of someone that would teach you for some $$.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh brands...

Baby Lock is an expensive brand, Brother usually has the same machine for less $$. 
Janome is the brand I use most. I do have a Brother 650 due to some different circumstances. It's a good machine.

I've had Viking before, and really good - and should get my grandmother's Viking I bought her in 1980 her soon, as my mother has kept it, but doesn't use it.

Elna is a name brand
Bernina
Singer -

There are some others, but the machines for the box stores are usually the lesser quality manufacturing runs than the ones for sewing machine stores. In general.

Also, whatever you get, good care and reading the manual will make it last a longer time./


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Just for a beginner machine you should look around a little more and maybe find one for a little less. Most stores that give lessons with the machine just basically just teach you to use the machine you bought and tell you why you should have bought the more expensive machine they sell (at least that has been my experience, not good) I know in the US you can get help from the County Extension offices, do they have something like that in Canada? Also, check at your local fabric stores and talk to the people there, they may know someone who would like to teach. Just some ideas for you. Good luck on finding a wonderful new hobby!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

try going on http://freecycle.org so a search for your area or surrounding areas. Post Wanted Sewing Machine then post wanted sewing lessons, try for fabric and patterns too. It doesn't hurt to ask.
Everything is free! even if you don't get a response right away be patient you never know when someone has sewing stuff to give away.

Check thrift stores and yard sales.

Post for lessons as churches or senior centers, tell everyone you know you want to learn to sew...you may be surprised at who comes to mentor you, a friends aunt, mother, grandmother! and don't be surprised if someone offers you their sewing machine.

Most people I know that sew, want to help another learn, to share their passion for sewing, be it clothing, quilting or crafts. 

Go to youtube, there are lots of videos on sewing. 

I think it is very exciting you want to learn to sew.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I think it also depends on what you're wanting to make. For myself, I piece quilts so I don't need all of the fancy stitches. My first machine came from an auction 20+ years ago for $5.00. I still use it all the time and wouldn't dream of parting with it. The only thing it has is forward and back and it has all metal guts so it will last forever. I found another like it at the junk store(aka-resale shop) for $2.50 for a just in case backup.

I did look at a fancy embroidery machine a couple of years ago and was able to talk myself out of it(I'll never get all of the quilts I want to do done in my lifetime let alone starting embroidery).

Check sewing machine repair shops. Our local one here has at least 50 different used one for sale and they all come with warranties.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Buy the best machine you can afford. There is a point where more $ is just more bells and whistles. A frustrating machine is much harder to learn on. If you buy used, make sure it has been serviced - like yesterday. Older machines are great, but if they haven't been cared for, they will frustrate you to no end. You won't know if it's you or the machine that is the trouble! The tension will be off, the bobbin might not be in correctly, the needle will be old, etc - you are doomed before you start. If you know what you are doing, it's a different matter. For ease of learning - treat yourself to the best you can buy.

I ditto to buy at a sewing store that gives lessons. Maybe one or two will come free with the machine. I bought my serger from a dealer and got 1 year's classes free. For beginning, you don't need a lot of bells and whistles (and fancy stitches). The fancy stitches are fun, but really? how many items do you need with dogs and cats along the hem? What you don't need is a machine that is going to mess up every other time you sew on it. 

Definately - pick up the instruction book. Read through a page or two. Can you understand it? Does it make sense to you? When it's just you and your machine in a room with a stack of fabric, that instruction book is going to be your best friend! I've had my machine 6 years and I STILL get it out to refer to for information.

My DD just bought herself a Janome for just under $300. I think it will serve her well for years to come, or until she thinks she is ready for something different. I have bought all my DILs machines - I stuck with basic Singers for them. They all love them. I spent around $300 each. So far, no trouble with any of them not being able to use them. They are infrequent sewers though. If I had my choice to get a new machine, I would probably go for a Janome. I love Pfaff and Bernina, but can't justify the price since I can do all that I want with a cheaper machine.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

My friend just picked up two quite decent sewing machines for $10US each at a flea market this weekend. One is a heavy metal Kenmore that sews straight stitches and zig zagand will even sew leather and heavy fabrics.. The other is a slightly fancier Brother, much lighter and does some fancy stitches. Perhaps a decent used machine would be a good choice for you since you don't know how much you will use it.Shopgoodwill.com always has lots of machines for sale as well as ebay and of course your local thrift store but you might have to wait to find one there. I agree most people that sew would love to help you. I know at my local senior center lots of those ladies would LOVE to able to share their skill and chit chat to a new sewer. You might try visiting yours. I am pretty sure my local one would let you go and learn on their machines as long as the seniors were involved eg teaching you. Lots of churches have sewing groups, the extension agent, some ladies here offer sewing classes at our historical society and the teacher donates the fee ($5 a class) to the society. So many place to look for lessons, just have to let the mind fly and then start asking questions.
I hope you find a machine and enjoy sewing.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

That Brother XR7700 available at Costco is a very good value. My sewing friend bought one with a coupon price of $150 plus $8 shipping. Regular price is $175. She brought hers to our quilting group a couple of weeks ago, so I had a chance to look it over and see it in operation. It is a much better machine than my White Jeans Machine that I am replacing. We both have a machine that we take to sewing groups as well as a heavier machine for at home use. 

As soon as Costco mails out their sale coupons again, I'm buying that machine. 

You can pull up the Costco site and see the machine, check the list of features, and read reviews by customers who bought that machine.

Last year I bought a Brother 1034D serger and a Brother PE 770 embroidery machine on line from Walmart. I also have an older (like new) Brother serger my aunt gave me. I use my Brother machines a lot and think they are good.

I also have an early Bernina, 20yr old Pfaff, and Janome 6500 sewing machines that I use a lot.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

What machine depends on what you want to get into. 

I quilt. Therefore, I need a forward, straight stitch (back stitch is nice, but not necessary).  My vintage Singers work great as they're cast iron, will last _forever_, and go forward and backward. And though they each have fancy feet, I never use them.

I have a cheapo Brother (probably the same one you're looking at!) that I got from WalMart a few years ago. If I used it for my regular machine, it would wear out within a year or two. So, I keep it just to use the occasional fancy stitch.

If you're still wandering around, trying to figure out what you'd like to do, I'd suggest getting that cheap machine. It'll wear out after a while, but most of sewing is what you learn by experience anyway!


Get something you can afford, a book or two on what you're interested in, and go to experimenting! Once you really decide you like sewing, you can start looking for a machine that you "deserve."


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

If possible, talk to people in your community who sew a lot. Ask what kind of sewing they do, how they use their machine, what brand and model they have, and what they like about it. Also, ask if there is anything they dislike.

Also, look at as many vendor sites on line as possible. When you look at a machine, check the description and features. And look for reviews. Vendors are posting reviews for a number of products. Not every customer writes a review, but a lot do. Reading reviews can be a good way to spot problems as well as learn how and how often people use their machine, and how well it performs for beginners as well as experienced users.

Visit your local dealer and learn about the machines they sell and service. Take a buddy with you. This is a trick I learned. You can help each other observe and absorb and maybe separate the sales pitch from the information. It takes the pressure off interacting with the dealer.

Sometimes dealers will have a special demo. Get on their mailing list. Try to build a network of friends who sew. You can learn a lot from dealer demos and people you meet at the stores. 

I know 4 dealers and have bought machines from 3 of them. I'm in 2 quilt groups. One of them recently bought a group machine from one of the dealers, a Janome in the $350 price range. It would have been a good replacement for my White machine. I was considering it, but was hoping to find something in the $200-$250 range. Meanwhile I continued to look and research. Then I saw the Brother XR 7700, which is at least as good.

But my point is, you can learn a lot from dealers and their customers, vendor sites on line, and sewing groups or sewing friends before you decide to buy a machine. Of course, there is a wealth of information and opinions on boards like this.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

last week I had a chance to use the Janome machine the quilt group purchased. It is the Sewist 500. It has almost all the features of the Brother I was thinking about. But it turned out to be rough and a bit noisey. So I definitely won't get that model. 

Meanwhile, the Brother model I was seriously considering (even paying the 175 price) is no longer available at COSTCO. So I will continue to use my Janome 6500 at home and look for a lighter weight for my grab and go machine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Garnet - have you had a chance to try any of the Jem's by Janome? they have mechanical (which seem more noisy) or computer versions. The mechanical runs about $199 new.

They are 12 lbs. Do good for me when doing a take machine and go.

Angie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Haven't talked to anyone who has one. I'm thinking about going to the dealer to see what they have and give them a try.

However, I am suspect. I went to their open house when I was considering a Janome embroidery mahcine. The sales person did a multicolor design and kept emphasizing that I could buy that demo machine that day for ....

When I got home and began scrutinizing the design he stitched, I noticed portions were out of registration by 1/4" So how could a dealer have a machine set up for an open house that was so defective or out of adjustment - or not know it? Or not care?

A year or so later, I called to arrange to come in to see the Janome serger. The person began with a low end that looked like it was pulled out of the discard bin - rough, noisey, and lots of battle scars. Then she moved on to the pricey brand new model. 

I decided that dealer must now have a practice of showing a clunker to make the customer reject the clunker for the pricey model.

Meanwhile, the man who was assistant manager and sold me my Janome 6500 had left to open his store and is selling the Brother line. Also servicing Janome and another - maybe Elna. Anyway, he has tech support for the 2 other manufacturers. So I may stop in and see if he has Janome Gems now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've noticed my Janome dealer was bought and the new person has added Brother to the offerings in the store. 

I do have a Brother 650Q - it's a regular, near top of line, sewing machine.
I do have the 300E Janome embroidery machine. I've not noticed it being out of register on the designs I've done. I go in spells with the embroidery machine. 

And the space to keep more than one machine and the serger up, is an issue.

Angie


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

My main machine is a Janome, which I love. I bought it at the end of the school year as a "slightly used from a school" deal. Reconditioned, cleaned, nice. If I were you, I'd look into something like that. At least ask.


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Sewing machines, in my opinion, are a matter of personal choice. If you have a sewing center or fabric store in your area that sells machines go by there and ask to see a demonstration and "try your hand" with the machine. You need to feel comfortable with the machine.

As a beginner I would look for a machine that is easy to learn and use. Once you get comfortable and in a good rhythm you can always upgrade your machine and get something fancier.

I'm still sewing on an old singer that my MIL gave me some 20 years ago. No fancy bells or whistles and aside from an occasional "attitude" the machine works great.

Happy Sewing!


----------

